# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, ABB Ltd., Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - ABB Ltd.

collaborative robots

YuMi, human-friendly dual arm robot

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

High-pressure die-casting plant using ABB Robots in tough conditions

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> LTH Castings has over 50 years’ experience of die-casting light metals for the automotive industry.
> The company has two plants in Slovenia and two more in Macedonia and Croatia. Its customers include BMW and Mercedes-Benz.
> Since the Slovenian die-casting company started using ABB robots, productivity has increased by up to 10 percent.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robot searching for gears with laser

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> This ABB robot is programmed to find and pick the gears from the pallet automatically. It uses a laser sensor to "see" the gear and then measure three points to find center for picking. This is a good training task for learning programming.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics IRB 8700

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> The IRB 8700 is ABB’s largest robot ever. With a payload of 800 kg this robot is 25% faster than any robot in its class.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics Technology - Step by step, cell by cell

Published on Nov 13, 2015




> ABB Robotics, Modular cells tailored and combined to automatize a complete continuous production line. Step by step, cell by cell

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robots at RMGroup Mobile Factory

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> RMGroup presents how ABB Robots are used for mobile packaging factories in UK. Day Aggregates tells us about their mobile line from RMGroup being used for packaging and palletizing when producing bulk bags and poly bags for aggregates.

----------


## Airicist

ABB at COP21 in Paris

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> With a long heritage of innovation in renewable energy, efficiency and sustainable transport, ABB aspires to help customers increase productivity while lowering environmental impact.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics IRB 8700 Launch at CIIF 2015

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> ABB introduces its largest robot to the market at CIIF.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics at CIIF 2015

Published on Dec 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Unique ABB robot solution increases throughput at AstraZeneca Australia

Published on Dec 21, 2015




> AstraZeneca Australia, is now relying on ABB robot technology to pack and palletise asthma medication to meet rising export demand. The ABB robots are part of an $80 million investment in six new production lines at AstraZeneca’s North Ryde facility in Sydney.

----------


## Airicist

Small company, big vision – robotics help to keep Dutch bakery profitable and flexible

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> At Interbanket’s facility, the major challenge is the large amount of cookies the company need to package. This movie shows how they have chosen to go with seven IRB 140 six axis robots for their packaging line.
> With the robots now running at full speed for several months it’s clear that the line has delivered a better output, but the biggest benefit was the lowering of labor costs. It allows Interbanket to continue operating in the era of small margins and still turn a profit.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Weldguide IV

Published on Mar 21, 2016




> Weldguide IV is a powerful Thru-Arc tracking sensor based on patented technology and designed for ABB robotic welding systems. 
> Weldguide IV is designed to track difficult welding joint variations resulting from cast components or other pre-process problems

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - SafeMove 2

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> Working hand-in-hand with our customers to develop innovative robot safety technologies, ABB introduces SafeMove2. It allows for the creation of more efficient and flexible production scenarios, and integrates safety fieldbus Connectivity into ABB’s IRC5 robot controller family.

----------


## Airicist

ABB at Automatica, 2016

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> ABB presents solutions for digitalization and collaboration that are helping to unlock the factory of the future today at Automatica, one of the world’s most important industrial automation and manufacturing trade fairs.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics Value Provider Conference & Customer Days, Atlanta 2016

Published on Jul 8, 2016




> Americas Value Provider Conference & Customer Days was held in Atlanta June 8-9, 2016. 
> Each year ABB Robotics celebrates the contributions and successes of our Value Providers and Customers at our Value Provider Conferences and Customer Days. The event is designed to bring together the key players in our business to share knowledge, experience and insights regarding current and emerging technologies, best practices and industry trends across a wide range of robotic applications.
> 
> We also take the opportunity at these events to hand out awards to partners whose contributions have resulted in unique and innovative robotic automation solutions and have made an especially positive impact on ABB Robotics' ability to reach more end-customers.

----------


## Airicist

Willy Wonka's helpers: the chocolate factory of the future

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> Selecting the finest chocolates and treats at the TAGO Confectionery plant near Warsaw, Poland, requires extreme care. That's why a team of ABB FlexPicker 360 robots are now working alongside people to lift efficiency and hygiene to new heights.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics’ 2016 highlights

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> ABB Robotics thanks its customers, followers and partners for sharing a memorable 2016 with us, filled with great collaboration, discussions and many milestones. We thought you would enjoy a look back at these too, before we start working on an even more exciting 2017.

----------


## Airicist

ABB to enhance robotic picking and packing portfolio with the new IRB 390 FlexPacker™

May 15, 2020




> ABB enhances its robotic picking and packing portfolio with the new IRB390 FlexPacker™ a faster, higher payload and more flexible delta robot. FlexPacker comes with a payload of up to 15 kgs, it is 35% faster than the IRB360 FlexPicker and 45% increase in reachable volume. FlexPacker will help transform order fulfillment and retail and support Shelf Ready Packaging (SRP), Retail Ready Packaging (RRP), customized packaging, vertical packing and high-speed, high-variation sorting and order picking on-demand in logistics and e-commerce fulfillment centers when it will launch by the end of 2020.

----------


## Airicist

ABB’s new range of SCARA robots

Sep 22, 2021




> ABB expands its SCARA robot product range with the new IRB 920T offering class-leading speed and repeatability for #electronics manufacturing applications. Designed for #assembly, picking & placing and material handling applications for the fast-growing electronics sector, the new IRB 920T is faster and 5-10% lighter than other SCARA robots in its class and includes internal cable routing for a more compact footprint.
> 
> Combined with ABB’s OmniCore™ robot controller, the IRB 920T’s advanced motion control technology enables improved performance and shorter cycle times making it possible to achieve the highest levels of manufacturing quality with minimal or zero wastage.
> 
> new.abb.com/products/robotics/industrial-robots/irb-920T

----------

